# Male Alaunocara sold as Aulonocara baenschi



## Joe1992w (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi, 
I purchased this fish a little under a year ago as a set of juveniles and he's been colored up for at least 6 of those months. He is relatively peaceful, only occasionally chasing the other males from the same group of juveniles he was part of.
.
I'm pretty certain he is not a Aulonocara baenschi, could anyone shed some light on what he may well be?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

More like Aulonocara "Stuartgranti Maleri". Maybe a mix of the two to get a "super yellow". It is hard to know, since the name "Baenschi" is often used broadly for any yellow peacock. Very colourful male thou.


----------



## Joe1992w (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply! He is a very colourful fish, sadly as he's significantly larger than the rest of the males he's preventing most from colouring up!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I would say no because _Aulonocara baenschi_ http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=632
have those characteristic markings on the tail yours lacks and kind of looks lighter and more delicate.

Prob a hybrid of more than one yellow varant/species. Mostly Yellow Regal I think.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Mind you I am kind of confused as to how the tail makings got lost as WC Yellow Regal has them too.









As do Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" and the more orange guys bred from them like "German Reds".


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I can not find a wild type that looks even slightly similar so having to go with man made hybrid.

Have a look yourself. http://www.malawi-dream.info/Haplos_Aulonos.htm

Now some ago (3 years or so) I saw a cichlid without markings on its tail reported as wild caught win a ACA competition. It kind of filled me with dread at the time as I was not brave enough to say. No way is that a pure Aulonocara no matter what it was sold to you as.

But there again with Aulonocara who knows for sure? Its a pretty murky world and sooooooo many wild variants and sadly soooo many folk claiming this or that man made job is from the lake. 

I would kind of love to think its a new wild type or pure species but its a long shot at best.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

This "Yellow Regal" page here has males that have a lot of solid yellow. Some stunning fish pictures, but I would prefer some of the blue mixed in. A lot of carotene food may also be a factor.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1410


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Now noki I have a lot of respect for you. But to say its a pure line bred guy is a leap. All wild type have some the tail markings. No line bred has lost em all even "Yellow Regal" up to resonably accurate reports. I for sure dunno what it is but its no pure Aulonocara species line bred or otherwise I have seen. Conjecture yep "Yellow Regal" line bred crossed with something else and then line bred. As I said Aulonocara breeding is a murky world. I kind of know its extreamly murky/at its worste in the UK. No respect for species let alone variant. Its if its not selling real well and seen as the best new thing, cross see what you get and select from there.

You know I used to love Aulonocara. Now only touch WC from real importers with real good records.

Or better still buy F1s from folk I can check got em from those two importers.

All the best James


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I don't think the lines are gone from the tail, the blue is gone so you can't tell.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Could be. Me I have said too much and am making too many enimies out of folk who dominate the cichlid hobby these days, info and posting stuff that is not line bred as line bred. That is sellers and breeders (breeders being not all UK based though some are). Rather than importers and hobbyists. 

Its kind of sad but it is not the first or last time I will get hate PMs. 

Its not that I dislike the fish. Just why can it not be sold as it is without all the miss info?

Thats the thing. I think folk have swallowed lies to even contemplate that this guy could be a pure line bred Aulonocara.

Ahh there I go making more friends. Sadly its a money thing. And thier is not much I can do about apearing like an idiot shouting at trees. When everyone "knows" you can get line bred Aulonocara that look like this.


----------

